
Show HN: Add editing capabilities to your website without using a CMS - neogenix
https://teletext.io
======
neogenix
Currently also trending on Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/teletext-
io](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/teletext-io)

------
brudgers
I couldn't edit the text in Firefox.

[edit] Personally, I already knew I had clicked a link on HN. All the popup
banner did was distract me from the content...well ok, it annoyed me a bit
too.

------
drijkhof
This fulfills a need that I have had for a long long time. No more resource
bundles which nobody wants to translate.

------
Bartjezzz
Cool stuff! Would be cool to have that for native mobile as well

------
fiatjaf
But I still have to implement a ton of stuff in the backend?

~~~
neogenix
No, it is a service, it will manage everything for you, just have to include
the javascript.

